# Did you have an idea for your first fursona, that you never used?



## Simo (Mar 15, 2018)

Me, my original idea was to be a fox! A rather intelligent, musical and eccentric fox, modeled after Holger Czukay of the band Can. This never came to pass, but one day, I still may make a Holger Fox Fursona...

I loved his quirky wit...

(somewhat later, solo work.....)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 15, 2018)

No, my humansona came to me instantly and I stuck with it


----------



## Simo (Mar 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No, my humansona came to me instantly and I stuck with it



Funny, that.


----------



## Pompadork (Mar 15, 2018)

Mine was a mime cat! I've always thought mimes in cartoons were really cute (and like super goth in a weird avant garde way) so I tried to make some weird spooky cat for the longest time. He looked more like an Anamaniac but edgy. :'D


----------



## Kenna_the_sergal (Mar 15, 2018)

When I was trying to choose my species I initially just mixed some animals I kind of like. I ended up with rattlesnake, wolf, jackal thing named Vipor C. Wulf. She never seemed quite right though....


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 15, 2018)

I have a skink and jackdaw character, neither of which I have used yet.


----------



## Procompy (Mar 15, 2018)

My first was a wolf. I was 12. Then everything changed when the wolfaboo nation attacked. I don't use her anymore...


----------



## virvil (Mar 15, 2018)

I tried an otter once because i wanted to be ~different~ and while cute she just didnt feel right


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 15, 2018)

My first was this scruffy black cat that never saw any light despite entertaining the idea in my head for a good year and a half.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 15, 2018)

One day I was drawing a dragon and decided to color it in. I didn't have blue and white colored pencils in good condition so I chose black and red instead. Then I thought, "oh that looks cool".


----------



## Zhalo (Mar 15, 2018)

I changed my first sona so many times until I got him just right. I always knew I wanted him to either be a husky or a wolf, so I just made him a wolfdog, but I changed his colors and markings a bunch. I tried out most of the ideas I had for Rez, but there are a couple that I never tried; at one point when my character still had a bands around his arms I was going to add another band on top of one of the arm bands, to make it the colors of the bisexual flag and at another point I was going to have a strip running all the way from my muzzle to my tail.

I am very happy with how he is now and don't see my self changing anything about him in the near future.

Here is an Imgur album I made of all the revisions if anyone cares to see how his colors and markings looked throughout me designing him. His colors were really cringe at first X.X
Album


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 16, 2018)

Yes, in my first ever version of him, he was a brown deer. I can't remember what I was inspired by... I suppose in some part because of the Tauren in World of Warcraft.
Then, some years later, he was supposed to be a bunny.

And now in his final design, he's a monkey. And I'm glad for that. It feels right to me.


----------



## soxx (Mar 16, 2018)

Mine was a chihuahua when I was a preteen ... I have no idea what I was thinking but I drifted away from them but always stuck close to canines, until now!


----------



## Old Fashioned (Mar 16, 2018)

I had a release dove character based in the "Hatoful Boyfriend" universe. I made her before I knew there were such things as fursona and abandoned her because at the time I thought I was being childish and unrealistic.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Mar 16, 2018)

A  magic winged deer or magical winged fox among others like a meremaid mage or even a siren witch.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Mar 16, 2018)

I was a quad-furry in denial a few years back. My first fursona was Marine.






 (Hey, check out that cringy-ass artwork twelve year-old me made)
But she didn't feel right, so I ultimately gave her away.


----------



## Inimicality (Mar 17, 2018)

I was initially torn between Eurasian lynx and snow leopard, but the lynx won out in the end.  For a while, I was considering a snow leopard alt named Dante, and even started up a character for him, but he never felt right.  So my free running alt faded into the background.

My lynx hasn't been around long enough to go through any major changes.


----------



## dogryme6 (Mar 17, 2018)

*sings, sleep-deprived, to the tune of the sonic the hedgehog title screen jingle*
~Dacutter the werehog, why did I make him that, oh god someone help me out please.~


----------



## AnarchyLynx (Mar 17, 2018)

When I first discovered the fandom my kneejerk reaction was, "wolf!" Then I realised that wolves are boring and all canines have cooties.


----------



## Razorscab (Mar 17, 2018)

FANG was originally a wolf demon I made when I was 11 or 12. Once I joined Wolfhome when I was 14 they had a rule where your character couldn't have wings so I changed her up to be an unknown subspecies of wolf. Fun fact: she has the white diamond marking on her forehead because she originally had a ruby attached to her skull underneath her skin.

All of my terribly old art was lost on my old computer but here's a picture I drew of her back in 2008. And yes, I own all of those clothes.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 18, 2018)

My original one was a cat with wings...I mostly just messed around with colors. And story.

...and generally didn't do much as I never totally settled on a design so there's that.


----------



## Tangerine (Jul 8, 2018)

My first real 'sona was an otter whom I forgot the name of. She was dark brown and she had red hair. Then came Kai the blue deer. After all that I settled on Tangerine.


----------



## Astus (Jul 9, 2018)

I did in fact, it was a rather plain red fox which is now somewhere in a flash drive hidden in my old art and media box


----------



## Wollymon (Jul 15, 2018)

Originally, just a plain ol' foxxo...

but my special snowflake syndrome wouldn't allow that
he was a blue fox so I guess that counts for something


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 15, 2018)

I have a sona that came before Draco, and Draco is the metamorphosis that evolved from that original sona. I don't talk much of Animus as that character story/history is far to personal to myself.


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 25, 2018)

She was originally a dad but she ultimately went through a couple of changes ( Color, fur pile, species, etc. ) to become a black and white shorthaired wolf.. Her suit was my first so she came out really terribly, I forgot to foam her also lol!


----------



## Marcl (Jul 25, 2018)

Now I'm decided for a fox, but I considered other species before... If I recall correctly - otter, polecat, badger, wolverine and honeybadger. The most advanced idea I had, was a honeybadger - your friendly neigbourhood a**hole. The other was a general idea of a honeybadger and fox hybrid XD. It might come up in the future once I figure out how to make the hybrid feel alright.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Aug 10, 2018)

Actually, it's a case of an idea I never kept. Ricky was originally my fnaf oc (cringy I know) but after my rp group disbanded, I changed Ricky into an actual wolf (folf now) and set his personality like that of an old gunslinger (I don't own firearms) he kept his coloration but I gave him the last name of Sixgun (I suck at names) making him go from Ricky redwolf to Ricky Sixgun.


----------

